# Name of Railway in Scotland



## sheilas (Jun 21, 2008)

I would like to try to get rail tickets before we leave the US..  We will be traveling from Glasgow - Edinburgh,   Edinburgh - Aberdeen
Aberdeen - Edinburgh and finally Edinburgh - Glasgow..  Can someone tell me the name of the railway where I can book this and can I do it online?


----------



## silvib (Jun 21, 2008)

It's called British Rail.  You could try this link:
http://www.britishrail.com/?WT.mc_i...pc&WT.srch=1&gclid=CLzcqMG4hpQCFQKfnAodPhIoWA


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 21, 2008)

SheilaS,

check out http://www.firstgroup.com/scotrail/

Richard


----------



## Garry (Jun 21, 2008)

Try this one:

thetrainline.co.uk

We've had good success with it,


----------



## sheilas (Jun 22, 2008)

*No Luck*

Thank you so much for your help !!  I have tried to book these rail services online with no luck from the US.. They are looking for an International Post Code that has to match the one that your credit card is being billed to..There systems are not set up for the US yet.. I would think the fares are more for walk ons but I don't think we have a choice.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 22, 2008)

I haven't read all the detail but this link might help.


----------



## Carol C (Jun 22, 2008)

I booked in advance a ScotRail pass, did it online. It was a few years ago, but I don't recall any problems with the online system. I stayed in Aviemore which is a perfect base for someone without a rental car who wants to see much of the country by train.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sheila,

I tried to book rail tickets online from this site - Travel around Scotland by Train


It gave me an error message when I got to the credit card section and tried to enter a US zip code.  I clicked on "help" and found this answer in the FAQ's:
"# How do I register and book online if I live outside the UK?
We can no longer accept registration of customers from outside the UK.  Our website development team are working on resolving this issue and we hope to be able to offer you this service soon. For ...
Date Updated: 10/06/2008 12:09 PM  "

Here is a link from Rick Steves - http://www.ricksteves.com/rail/comparetickets.htm
It's a bit dated but still useful - you'll have to put in updated updated exchange rates and fees for many of the discount passes have increased (e.g. the Senior Pass for Scotland went from 20 pounds to 24 pounds).  Steve gave the suggestion "For credit card approval, it may help to enter a British hotel address or postal code (not for delivery). Pick up reserved tickets at the station."   One of the choices on the ticket order page at the other site was to pick up the tickets at the station. So this strategy may be a viable option.

Another option would be to buy the tickets from a US travel agent - although you would probably incur an extra fee for this. 


Good Luck

Richard


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 22, 2008)

The UK is one of the few places in Europe where there actually might be an advantage in buying tickets in advance, however, I would NEVER use a US based service to do that.  Every one of the US-based services for European rail tickets that I have seen has ranged from a modest rip-off to a major rip-off. The websites of foreigh railroads is the way I would go if I had some advantage in having the ticket in advance, like wanting to get on the first train possible from the airport without a ticket buying delay.  I used the online ticket page for Swiss railroads with no problem a few months ago so that I could go right to the first train at the Geneva airport after I got off of my plane.


----------



## Simoncc (Jun 24, 2008)

*Not anymore*



silvib said:


> It's called British Rail.



British Rail was the name of the old Nationalised train service but since privatisation in the mid 90's Britains trains are now run by several operators such as Virgin and Scotrail.

The website you listed seems to be a ticket agency but does give a link to the official UK train enquiry service. The direct web address is www.nationalrail.co.uk . However to buy tickets it is proably easier to use the Trainline website mentioned in Gary's post.


----------



## tedk (Jun 24, 2008)

www.firstscotrail.co.uk


----------

